# element mit id in jdom löschen



## clemson (5. Feb 2005)

hallo!

ich habe folgende xml-datei, und möchte das vorhandenen dmdSec mit der ID='DCMD_CORR' überschreiben...


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<METS:mets xmlns:METS="http://www.loc.gov/METS/">
	<metsHdr CREATEDATE="05.08.2004 15:36:20" LASTMODDATE="5.2.2005 15:21:48" TYPE="ALO_BOOK_V02" />
	<dmdSec ID="DCMD_ELEC">
		<mdWrap MIMETYPE="text/xml" MDTYPE="DC">
			<xmldata>
				<dc:creator xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Bovet, Theodor</dc:creator>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Von Mann zu Mann</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Reifezeit</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Vom Werden des Menschen</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Vom mÃ¤nnlichen Charakter</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Von Meisterung und VerdrÃ¤ngung</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Von den MÃ¤dchen</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Klare Sicht</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Nachkommenschaft</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Was man auch noch wissen muss</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Freiheit</dc:title>
			</xmldata>
		</mdWrap>
	</dmdSec>
	<dmdSec ID="DCMD_CORR">
		<mdWrap MIMETYPE="text/xml" MDTYPE="DC">
			<xmldata>
				<dc:creator xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Bovet, Theodor</dc:creator>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Von Mann zu Mann</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Reifezeit</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Vom Werden des Menschen</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Vom mÃ¤nnlichen Charakter</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Von Meisterung und VerdrÃ¤ngung</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Von den MÃ¤dchen</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Klare Sicht</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Nachkommenschaft</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Was man auch noch wissen muss</dc:title>
				<dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Freiheit</dc:title>
			</xmldata>
		</mdWrap>
	</dmdSec>
	<dmdSec ID="chapter_1">
        	<mdWrap MIMETYPE="text/xml" MDTYPE="DC">
	            <xmldata>
        	        <dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Vom Werden des Menschen</dc:title>
	            </xmldata>
	        </mdWrap>
	</dmdSec>
	<dmdSec ID="chapter_2">
		<mdWrap MIMETYPE="text/xml" MDTYPE="DC">
	            <xmldata>
	                <dc:title xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.0/">Vom mÃ¤nnlichen Charakter</dc:title>
	            </xmldata>
	        </mdWrap>
	</dmdSec>
</mets>
```


ich realisiere das ganze mittels jdom...

und das problem hierbei ist, dass ich in jdom nur Elemente mittels dem Befehl removeContent( String Name ) löschen kann. Ich kann mit diesem Befehl aber 

nicht nur die Elemente löschen, welche auch die ID 'DCMD_CORR' haben.


habt ihr eine idee, wie ich das lösen könnte


danke


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Feb 2005)

Du könntest dir alle entprechenden Elemente mit XPath holen und diesen dann jeweils mit der methode detach()  entfernen.


----------



## clemson (5. Feb 2005)

ja danke für den tipp....

jetzt funktionierts!!


----------

